# sewing thread problem



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been using Coats Dual Duty Hand Quilting thread. I'm hand quilting a baby quilt and usually use about 18" of thread. I'm having a problem with the thread getting woven-like together. It's hard to describe: it's like the needle went through the strand of thread. I can't undo it and end up cutting it and rethreading my needle. Any ideas on how to solve the problem. Gina


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've heard if you make each strand it's own knot on the end, that'll help it keep from tangling. Also, maybe bees wax the thread.

I'm sure others will be along to give more experienced advice.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

angie is correct! beeswax is what works! you can buy it from any sewing store.

after you run the thread through the wax (candle wax doesn't work must be beeswax) then run the thread between your thumb and index finger to heat it up and melt. Your thread ought to stick together and stop tangling and knotting.

http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/dritz-622.php


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe thread it starting from the other end?


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I would also try using a better thread. I have never had a good experience with Coates thread. I do use beewax too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, I stopped using Coats and Clarks thread about 1989. I found it broke in the sewing machine quite a bit.

Angie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't use C & C either. It's true about the cutting. Try threading from the other end.


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

I also stopped using coats & clark and now use Gutterman (sp). It costs more but I don't ever have any problems with it.


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice. I'm almost finished with the quilt so then I'll get rid of this thread and switch to anonther brand. Also will pick up some beeswax. Come to thiink about it I never had a problem until I used this thread. I'd start to slide the needle along the thread and it wouldn't go and I'd see the thread was seperated and the other strand was through the seperated thread. Also, has anyone noticed that straight pins seem more flimsy (regular and quilter's)? I use just regular material, not heavy, yet they bend easier.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't use C&C thread anymore either. My favorite handquilting thread is Americana brand. It has a glazed finished so I seldom need to use beeswax on it.
karen in Indiana


----------

